# ?

## R1AIT

. - 2017 .    ,      ,      .  . **     .     ,   ,            .          . ,    .    ,  ,     ,    ,     .      .     ,    ,    -  .
          .        ,       ,         . 
     ,  , ,   .

----------

RN3ANT, RX6DL, UY1IF

----------

LEONID2

----------


## R1AIT

> ...  ,   .


    .      .
p.s.   -     ,   .   .

----------


## R6LCF

> . - 2017 .


 -     ....   .  ,   ,   .      . ,         ,          !   ,   ....   !         ,    .  .      .

----------

LEONID2, RN3ANT

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .


 ,   -20*       ,       ,        .  !!!    ,                           ...... !

----------


## AlexSh

> ,   -20*       ,       ,        .  !!!    ,                           ...... !


+100500

----------

,       .        -.  50-60  .
      . 
     , 



> -     ,   ...


? ,  , , ...
        501? 
    ?    ?

----------

!
  (  ).    !
     ,   .
   .

----------


## R1AIT

> ,     ...   ?


,   . , : http://www.chuvashcable.ru/ru/katalo...-15-mseo-26-15

----------

Henriks.V, RA3GJE

----------

-,       .       .   ,  ,                    .          ,     .      ,               .

----------

UT5LP

----------

**,
,     .      ,        :Smile: .

----------


## apg

.    .

----------

UA0BHC, UA3MCH, 22

----------


## RN3GP

> 





> 


  ,   ,  . :::: 

  ,   !

----------


## RN3ANT

:



> .        ,       ,         .


  ,   -   .

----------

rm4hq

----------

*apg*,
, !
 :Smile: .

----------

apg

----------


## ut2uf

> - ?


  ,    .

 . .

----------


## DEN

?   ,   .

----------

EU1ME, RN3ANT, UR5VFT, ut2uf

----------


## ex EW1DC

,       .      ,  
    .   ,  .       .

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## UA3SN

... , -,            (   ),         ...            ...
 - ,  ,           (1-4 .  ,    ).

----------


## AlexSh

,  , !     .              -    .         ,   .

----------

DL8RCB, EU1ME, RN3ANT, UA4NE

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,  , !


  ?

----------

